# Injured dog in TX needs help



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope its ok that I post this here, I dont know what else to do. Does anybody on here live in the Waco Texas area? I ask because my Aunt lives in Dawson Texas. Thats about 45 minutes from Waco. A few days ago she was driving along and came across a female dog (pit mix she thinks) that was laying under a bridge. The dog is about 6 months to a year my aunt estimates. She has a broken hind leg and was malnourished. My Aunt picked her up and took her home. She says that the dog appears to be fine other than the injured leg. My Aunt is on a fixed income and hasn't the money to take her to a vet for this kind of injury. She has called the rescue shelters in the area but they are unable to help. My Aunt phoned a regular shelter and was told that they dont have funds to treat injured animals and she would be put down. My Aunt says that the girl is eating, drinking, using the bathroom and even a bit playful. She is trying to find some place or person who can afford to take the dog and get her help. She says she thinks that the leg may need to be amputated as it just drags along behind her. She says if she cant find anyone to help her she has no choice other than to take her and have her euthanized. I feel this is very sad since the dog is obviously in ok shape past her leg injury. She had no tags at all so she cant locate the owner. My Aunt says she is very well tempered and full of love for people. She says that she is sure she is a young dog and probably has many more years left in her if she can get the help she needs. If anybody can help let me know and I can put you in touch with my Aunt. I would help if I could but we are moving soon and kind of strapped at the moment. I so hope somebody can help, its just so sad that she may have to be put down simply because of money. Thanks to all. Have a great day.


----------



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry I just realized I posted this in the wrong section. I cant figure out how to move it...anyhow here is a pic of the poor girl.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry chica, wish i could help but the TX is a bit to far for me to ride over an scop a pup


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Poor baby  has she looked into goverment vouchers? What is she feeding the dog?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you can get someone to transport her I will take her, I am in NM. I might be able to meet at the TX-NM boarder. She needs to be taken care of ASAP the leg might be able to be saved but needs to be fixed right away. If you run into a dead end and no one can take her please put her down and do not let her suffer. You can PM me is you can get her here.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> If you can get someone to transport her I will take her, I am in NM. I might be able to meet at the TX-NM boarder. She needs to be taken care of ASAP the leg might be able to be saved but needs to be fixed right away. If you run into a dead end and no one can take her please put her down and do not let her suffer. You can PM me is you can get her here.


Aww Lisa, your such a sweet sucker! Poor little thing, I hope you get to help her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I have a soft heart! There are some good rescues I work with that I would seek help from with the medical. I just hate to see a dog suffer like that.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good going lisa, thanks for taking the pup i was seriously trying to figure out ho i could arain a trip to tx lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah I have a soft heart! There are some good rescues I work with that I would seek help from with the medical. I just hate to see a dog suffer like that.


Did Zoes Mama reply to you? Are you able to save her? I hate to see an animal suffer like that as well. She looks like a sweet heart.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes please keep us updated lisa!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nope no word


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

humm hopefully she responds soon


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not far from Waco at all, but do not have the funds to help, which totally sux  Lisa please keep us posted, I hope you can get her in time.


----------



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry things are pretty busy around here right now. I have tried to call her a few times today but cant get a hold of her so maybe she has found someone... I doubt she could travel to NM or even half way, times are hard for them just like many others right now. But thanks for offering. Your a very kind person. I will try her again n a little while and then again tomorrow. Can you explain more about government vouchers? I don't know for sure but I am guessing she is feeding her regular dog food. I will let you all know what the outcome of the situation is. Thanks to all and goodnight.


----------



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

Still havent been able to get a hold of my Aunt. I think her phone is off. but I talked to my mom and she said that the last time they spoke my Aunt said she was taking her to a shelter in Hillsborough that said they may be able to help her. I hope they were. Once I do talk to her I will let you all know what happened.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh no, I hope she didn't get PTS! Poor little thing! I really wish PK could have saved her. I am hoping for the best  Keep us posted


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do hope the place in Hillsborough will take her in, please let us know. Sux that the poor girl has to go thru so much. Hugs


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

So, what on earth happened to this little girl? Did she get the care she needed? Btw, Lisa (hope I got the name right) you rock big time!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks but I just have a soft heart and it gets me in trouble some times. And yes it is Lisa 

I would also like to know what happened


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

any news on how the dogs doin?


----------

